# Motor amps and voltage



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

There is no way relay rated .5 amps can handle a fan motor.

You will need a motor starter for the fan motor and use the fire alarm realy to control the starter.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm not exactly sure what you are asking but you will never get the same amount of energy/work out of a motor as you put in. 

It sounds like you will have to use you fire alarm relay to control an ice cube for your fan motor.


----------



## kaboos (Jul 7, 2010)

that's what i thought about the ice cube relay but the dispute I'm involved in is volts/amps coming out are the same as the volts/amps going into the motor because if the start up coming out is low enough then i have other options like a fire alarm relay that can handle more amps.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

your relay or contactor needs to be rated for 120v 6amps minimum if your numbers are correct.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

kaboos said:


> that's what i thought about the ice cube relay but the dispute I'm involved in is volts/amps coming out are the same as the volts/amps going into the motor because if the start up coming out is low enough then i have other options like a fire alarm relay that can handle more amps.


I been doing this about 30 years and have no clue at all what you are trying to say.:blink:

I can tell you that there is no way that a relay with a .5 amp rated contact can directly control a 6 amp load. :no:


----------



## ElectricArcher (Feb 25, 2010)

The voltage "in" is used up, think of it like that! You need to put other loads in parrallel, if they are of the same voltage and enough current is available. If I'm understanding you correctly, are you sure the fan load is running thru that relay? or is the relay controlling a starter or contactor?


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

ElectricArcher said:


> The voltage "in" is used up, think of it like that! You need to put other loads in parrallel, if they are of the same voltage and enough current is available. If I'm understanding you correctly, are you sure the fan load is running thru that relay? or is the relay controlling a starter or contactor?


Huh?

Never heard of potential energy being used up. Where did it go? :whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Introyble said:


> Huh?
> 
> Never heard of potential energy being used up. Where did it go? :whistling2:


 

It didn't go anywhere. An amprobe around the "incoming" (as he called it)

ungrounded will exactly match an amprobe around the grounded conductor "leaving". (barring leaking curent)


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

ElectricArcher said:


> _*The voltage "in" is used up, think of it like that!*_ You need to put other loads in parrallel, if they are of the same voltage and enough current is available. If I'm understanding you correctly, are you sure the fan load is running thru that relay? or is the relay controlling a starter or contactor?



Yes, I know what I said but read up there what you said. I put it in bold, italics and underlined it. So again, I ask..... where did the potential energy of the circuit exiting the motor go? 

_*The voltage "in" is used up, think of it like that!*_

I was under the impression that the neutral wire would carry the same electrical potential energy as the conductor wires.

Still not clear what he is asking to tell the truth, maybe he wants to wire additional loads in series behind the motor?


----------



## dwayne1313 (Aug 4, 2010)

*About the Motor Amp.ETC*

Hello,
I'm new to this post. About the motor everybody is talking about. First any low amp motor, 15 or under, all wire should be set up for 12 awg no less. All ice cubes should be 10 - 13 amps. To control the motor only contactors should be used and the ice cube for the coil.

All conductors are current carrying. Run two motors, 300hp and put one hand on one motor and the other on the other motor. You will "Be The Ground". 

Best Regards and be careful.

Thank you.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

dwayne1313 said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to this post. About the motor everybody is talking about. First any low amp motor, 15 or under, all wire should be set up for 12 awg no less. All ice cubes should be 10 - 13 amps. To control the motor only contactors should be used and the ice cube for the coil.
> 
> All conductors are current carrying. Run two motors, 300hp and put one hand on one motor and the other on the other motor. You will "Be The Ground".
> ...


 
Are you drunk?


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Are you drunk?


He can't afford liquor because he spends everything on crack


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

All loads including motors require the voltage and the current to operate and the rest is dissipated as heat. Motors in particular inherently regardless of efficiency will have copper losses, iron losses and heat loss. Is this what you guys are disputing? And yes, these losses can be calculated.
The use of a relay to start a motor must be sized to motor current. Fuses must be sized to allow the motor to start and finally a contactor should be used when the motor current exceeds the current rating of the switching device (relay).


----------

